# awstats Icons -> Alias fehlt in "sites-enabled\000-ispconfig.conf"



## Simon (21. Mai 2015)

Seit dem Update auf Jessie fehlen die Icons in den awstat Reports.
Einsicht in 000-ispconfig.conf liefert das Problem, fehlender Alias

Wheezy:

```
# allow path to awstats and alias for awstats icons
<Directory /usr/share/awstats>
      Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
     </Directory>

Alias /awstats-icon "/usr/share/awstats/icon"
```
Jessie:

```
# allow path to awstats and alias for awstats icons
<Directory /usr/share/awstats>
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
```


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2015)

Der Alias wird bislang nur bei apache 2.2 gesetzt, nicht bei 2.4. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## schickel (27. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe auch keine Icons in Debian Jessie und ISPConfig 3.1. Der Hinweis mit dem Alias hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Kipperlenny (7. Nov. 2017)

Ja, hat es auch bei mir gelöst


----------



## M.Meintjes (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wurde das Problem ebenfalls mit dem Alias gelöst.


----------

